# Help with Snails for my Vivarium pond



## OH23 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello,
This is my first post in this forum but i'v been here for few weeks just browsing so Hello again and im happy to be a member here.

I need some help with populating my vivarium pond with the right kind of snail ( i added some pics of the viv ). 
the conditions i the viv are:
TEMPS: 77-82
i have no idea what are the values of the water atm but i'll check it in the next few days. this viv is the new home for my Red Eye Tree frogs so thats why the water values are not so critical as in fish or any aquatic life. as i said i'll get the water values checked anyway since im planning to add some
snail(s).
The snails are wanted for the maintenance of the pond ( to eat dead plants prats and algae). i need some help with choosing the right snail for the job with the curret environmental conditions in the viv.
I want to know what are my options to go with and i'd love to hear if you have more suggestions of more aquatic creatures that i can add in the pond to help the maintenance of the pond and clearing wastes from the water.
one last thing, the pond is around 7inch wide and 9inch long and 3inch deep. plus i wouldnt mind if the snails will go out of the water to eat dead plant parts actually it would be great .

P.S. - Sorry for any grammar or spelling mistakes, english is ot my first language.


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

You could try an olive nerite snail or a ramshorn, do you have some type of filtration. This is a beautiful set-up.
wilma


----------



## OH23 (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you for your reply Wilma,
I have no filteration.
Im glad you liked my setup


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

How about some basic pond snails? They seem to do well anywhere. The small amount of water would also help keep the population limited.

http://images.google.com/images?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&channel=s&hl=en&q=pond+snail&um=1&ie=UTF-8&ei=ckP1Sbi0GqaAtgPc6_DhCg&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&resnum=4&ct=title


----------

